# Boat Advice...



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m 16 and would like to get more into fishing. Currently I just wade, which is fun and all but I’d like to get a boat. Are those aluminum V utility boats worth it? What kind of boat should I look for?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Post where you are located and do you have a $ limit.
A 12 foot flat bottom Jon would get you started for ponds and small inland lakes. !4 foot Semi -V covers more open water but usually requires a trailer. There have been some small aluminum boats for sale here on OGF recently so watch the Marketplace and keep you eyes open as you drive around.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought an Alumacraft, V -hull, 16 foot boat, Backtroller model with a 40 tiller-steer back in the early 80's. It is ideal for a smaller lakes and is light weight enough to be pulled by a smaller SUV or small truck. Trailer, boat and motor are about 2,000#. It has vinyl chair seating for three. I took it to Canada and fished 2-3 weeks at a time while there. As many as 4 people ( 2 or 3 are better) in the boat in calm weather. It has a floor, a livewell, and rod storage. I modified the front part to provide a small flat casting platform. While not as fancy as a bass boat and not nearly the standing room for flipping or casting as a wider and flatter bass boat, I have found it to be adequate for my fishing needs. As the summer weather calms the wind in Lake Erie's central basin, I feel good about taking it out about 5-7 miles with a friend, and have on many occasions. I try for no more than 1-2 footers, but have battled 3 footers when the bite was on. I doubt though that I would take it on the quickly changeable western basin, as the waves can build so quickly and so many boats on the water produce a chop nasty for smaller boats.

While in Canada, I had the opportunity to fish with guides that often had Lund, V-hull boats often in 14 or 16 foot lengths. Every one of them had bare aluminum boat-bottom flooring, which made for uneven footing. The bench style seating was ok for about 2 hours, but I wanted some back support after that. I will say that they were sea-worthy and took a pounding with coolers, tackle boxes, boat batteries and all sorts of stuff bouncing on the floor.

I have had to replace my wooden floor once, ( which started as plywood and was replaced with 5/4 pressure treated deck planks), and I have improved the added front casting platform a couple of times. I also dropped the 40 and replaced with a 50HP Honda, tiller-steer. I doubt that I have spent more then $12,000 dollars on the boat, trailer ( $2800 both new) and both motors ($2K plus $6k) over the years. Certainly cheaper, but not as fancy as a bassboat. Good luck in your search for your best boat.


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Shortdrift said:


> Post where you are located and do you have a $ limit.
> A 12 foot flat bottom Jon would get you started for ponds and small inland lakes. !4 foot Semi -V covers more open water but usually requires a trailer. There have been some small aluminum boats for sale here on OGF recently so watch the Marketplace and keep you eyes open as you drive around.


To clarify I’d be willing to spend a few thousand on one since I have a job and no responsibilities. I live in the Cleveland area, but I would also like to fish larger lakes like Alum and Mosquito.


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

rsdata said:


> I bought an Alumacraft, V -hull, 16 foot boat, Backtroller model with a 40 tiller-steer back in the early 80's. It is ideal for a smaller lakes and is light weight enough to be pulled by a smaller SUV or small truck. Trailer, boat and motor are about 2,000#. It has vinyl chair seating for three. I took it to Canada and fished 2-3 weeks at a time while there. As many as 4 people ( 2 or 3 are better) in the boat in calm weather. It has a floor, a livewell, and rod storage. I modified the front part to provide a small flat casting platform. While not as fancy as a bass boat and not nearly the standing room for flipping or casting as a wider and flatter bass boat, I have found it to be adequate for my fishing needs. As the summer weather calms the wind in Lake Erie's central basin, I feel good about taking it out about 5-7 miles with a friend, and have on many occasions. I try for no more than 1-2 footers, but have battled 3 footers when the bite was on. I doubt though that I would take it on the quickly changeable western basin, as the waves can build so quickly and so many boats on the water produce a chop nasty for smaller boats.
> 
> While in Canada, I had the opportunity to fish with guides that often had Lund, V-hull boats often in 14 or 16 foot lengths. Every one of them had bare aluminum boat-bottom flooring, which made for uneven footing. The bench style seating was ok for about 2 hours, but I wanted some back support after that. I will say that they were sea-worthy and took a pounding with coolers, tackle boxes, boat batteries and all sorts of stuff bouncing on the floor.
> 
> I have had to replace my wooden floor once, ( which started as plywood and was replaced with 5/4 pressure treated deck planks), and I have improved the added front casting platform a couple of times. I also dropped the 40 and replaced with a 50HP Honda, tiller-steer. I doubt that I have spent more then $12,000 dollars on the boat, trailer ( $2800 both new) and both motors ($2K plus $6k) over the years. Certainly cheaper, but not as fancy as a bassboat. Good luck in your search for your best boat.


Thank you I’ll look into it


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I’ve bought several used boats over the last few years. A few thousand can go a long way but I would be patient and look for right deal. This time of year boats(especially fishing boats) can almost double in price. The best deals can be found in fall or winter. There are still good deals to be had now but they come and go quickly, I use to check Facebook and Craigslist few times a day when looking to buy. I would go with a 14’ deep v. They can be found for almost same price as 12’ or Jon boats if you look enough. My current boat is older 14’ Starcraft, I paid 500 for it with motor and trailer. Bare bones boat, exactly what I wanted, I built everything in it how I wanted. You can have almost everything a showroom floor boat has if you take your time and build it yourself. Look up tinyboatnation on Facebook or YouTube to give ya some ideas. The 14’ Deep v is roomy and comfortable. I’ve been on mosquito in 12’ mod v and it will rattle your nerves even on mildly windy day. Lastly just don’t jump on first boat you see, I’ve bought a few money pits over past few years(especially dealing with older Fiberglass). Learn what to look for. I prefer aluminum because just so much easier to maintain, aside from a gaping hole, a few leaky rivets can be easily repaired or the transom wood being rotted isn’t much of a job or cost to replace.


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Mikj8689 said:


> I’ve bought several used boats over the last few years. A few thousand can go a long way but I would be patient and look for right deal. This time of year boats(especially fishing boats) can almost double in price. The best deals can be found in fall or winter. There are still good deals to be had now but they come and go quickly, I use to check Facebook and Craigslist few times a day when looking to buy. I would go with a 14’ deep v. They can be found for almost same price as 12’ or Jon boats if you look enough. My current boat is older 14’ Starcraft, I paid 500 for it with motor and trailer. Bare bones boat, exactly what I wanted, I built everything in it how I wanted. You can have almost everything a showroom floor boat has if you take your time and build it yourself. Look up tinyboatnation on Facebook or YouTube to give ya some ideas. The 14’ Deep v is roomy and comfortable. I’ve been on mosquito in 12’ mod v and it will rattle your nerves even on mildly windy day. Lastly just don’t jump on first boat you see, I’ve bought a few money pits over past few years(especially dealing with older Fiberglass). Learn what to look for. I prefer aluminum because just so much easier to maintain, aside from a gaping hole, a few leaky rivets can be easily repaired or the transom wood being rotted isn’t much of a job or cost to replace.


I see a brand new tracker deep v boat going for a few thousand at my local Cabela’s (14 foot $2000) Would that be a good deal?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

start looking in your on area ,behind garages etc theres lots of them just sitting not being used. 14teen to 16teen ft make great fishing boats.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

David Coleman said:


> I see a brand new tracker deep v boat going for a few thousand at my local Cabela’s (14 foot $2000) Would that be a good deal?


That’s probably stripped and no trailer. I would look for a used 14-16 ft vhull. You can usually find one rigged. Check here, craigslist, and Facebook marketplace.


----------



## sea nymph-O (Apr 14, 2004)

What species of fish are you targeting?


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

sea nymph-O said:


> What species of fish are you targeting?


Primarily smallmouth and walleye


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

dude, if your a member of sportsmans guide you can get a sweet little personal pontoon or bass buggy for 500-900$. you can even split your payments up into 4 equal payments!! Go cheap and spend more money on nice trolling motor and electrionics.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you buy a 14 ft., you will soon want a 16 footer. I have an old Crestliner 16 1/2 footer. It is a great boat for Mosquito or Erie. I fish mostly Erie for walleye and perch. You want a boat that you can stand up in and with gunnels high enough that you don't feel like you are going to fall in the water. Mine is a 1988 Nordic Crestliner Mirage.....found it up by Detroit. Had a 90 Johnson and an 8 hp Johnson kicker. Got it for 3400 bucks about 9 or 10 years ago. The hull is welded and has never leaked a drop. It took me two years to find it so be patient in your search. Good luck, David. You can come look at my boat some time, if you want to. It might give you a better idea of what you want. I live in Parma.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Strongpersuder is right, no trailer included at that price. I’ve looked at them as well. I’m sure it’s a nice boat but by the time you add in trailer and rigging with everything you want you’ll be likely at the same price as a little older fully rigged glass walleye boat. It’s 100 percent up to you. I only say start with 14’(or larger)deep v (especially with the species you said your targeting) because you’ll have more options without having to sell and upgrade. You can keep it simple or convert to what you like. Not knocking jon boats or mod vs, I just prefer to have a little more boat between myself and the water, especially in adverse conditions. Deep vs still give you the option to explore shallower water as well.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Did something similar when your age, and this is my advice, find an old semi v 14-16 ft with no motor, fix it up a bit; good scrubbing, build a small deck, put a cheap or used 12volt trolling motor from eBay, and find a newer 9.9 to throw on. A small aluminum boat will be easy to get used to, you can set it up the way you want, will have higher sides, and the biggest thing is you want a reliable motor. With a newer 9.9 you can fish some of the HP limited lakes if you want (troll down for walleye) or take the 9.9 off easily and just use a trolling motor for the electric only.
When I got older and out of college bought a newer boat but still have the boat and use it half a dozen times a year 16 years later (boat is 30+ years old) for when I fish HP limited lakes. Actually rebuilt the deck and did a few things to it a couple years ago and not bad fishing out of minus lack of storage.
Good luck and have fun if you go that route making it the way you want.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Agree with what most are saying..... expect I’m not a fan of building casting decks on boats 14 foot and less, nor do I like seats very high. That extra height can really reduce the stability of a smaller boat in addition to adding weight.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Also want to add that the width of the shorter boat is also a big factor in stability


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

You can see my two boats in my signature line.
That said, I think a 16-18 aluminum canoe is the best first boat you can have. Won't work on Erie....but good to great everywhere else.
Get a square back so you can mount a motor on it...one day.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You will find a good deal. I was a little older when I got my first alum boat. 20 maybe. A 12’ semi V and picked up a 24# thrust trolling motor. Fished the hell out of Willard and New London Rez for about 3-4 yrs with it. Traded it to a duck hunter for a English Pointer and hunted the hell out of Willard Marsh with him. Then always went bigger after that. Up to a 30’ now. Good luck bud, it’s nice to see a kid with the desire at your age. Let us know what ya find.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Shoot me a PM. I have a nice 14' aluminum v hull that I started fishing in. It has a 2015 merc 4 stroke on it, trolling motor and trailer. I'll send you pics in PM


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I started with a 14' Crestliner, I took that boat on Lake Erie, Berlin, Mosquito, and a host of other lakes. Caught a lot of fish out of it. Since your just starting, 14' is a good starting point to learn how to really fish a lake, use boat control, and other things. I went bigger, but I sure miss that boat!!!


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pretty broad question. I'd be careful some of this advice is 0-16 Cleve Browns level awful.

What is your budget? Boat, motor, trailer, and repairs. I'd look used regardless at your age. Keep in mind budget for the whole package including some repairs and annual upkeep.

What are you hauling it with? Plays tremendously into size considerations. Similarly how many passengers do you want to take out. 

You say smallies and eyes...Do you want to fish Erie or just inland? Trust me, you don't want to invest a lot in something you'll be unhappy with in 2 years stuck in the Ohio glorified mud puddles while everyone else is on the big lake. If you want a boat suitable to fish Erie, you can do it affordably in a nice 16-18' deep V aluminum utility boat, but do it right and don't be out there in idiot tin cans.

How handy are you at fixer uppers? If you're already a mechanic or want to learn, that can open up a lot more boat.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You know what you want, what you see yourself in. Go for it kid. --Tim


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I would say if you have a few grand to invest go with a 16 ft deep V minimum. Space is at a premium with boats. More stability and space means a more enjoyable and more comfortable day on the water. The little bit of extra weight over a 12 or 14 ft is worth it.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

A 16-17' aluminum boat is a very versatile option for inland waters. Lake Erie is a whole different ball game. You'll hear guys (even on here) talk about going out on Erie in smaller boats, which can definitely be dangerous if the weather & wave action gets bad. Since you'll be getting a lot of experience with your first boat I'd look at something with a bit of freeboard (higher sides) so you have that extra margin of safety. Additionally, don't buy some 'great' deal if the rig (boat, motor, AND trailer) isn't solid & dependable. There is a lot of junk, used up, & neglected stuff out there so look at any potential rigs with a critical eye. If you can add some $$'s to your target purchase price you'll give yourself more good options to consider. Last piece of advice, don't purchase ANY outboard engine w/o a lake test (they all sound good running on a hose). I'm in Celina,OH....if you have any questions feel free to give me a call or text. Mike Bruns 419-305-8111


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The guy who opened the Marina at Mogadore Res. on RT. 43 is 
selling all those 14 ft. Trackers for $350./ ea.
He had about 24, I see there is about 15 left.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Many may have laughed at my canoe suggestion.....but if the OP can do without Erie:
-a canoe and accessories can be had for Hundreds of Dollars, not Thousands
-a canoe cab be transported on top of many vehicles, without needing a trailer OR a tow vehicle
-a canoe can be left outside over the winter, simply turned upside down
-a flat bottom canoe can go anywhere you have four inches or so of water to float on
Obviously, you can't smartly take a canoe or kayak five miles out on Erie. But they can take you almost anywhere Inland you want....and they are CHEAP.
Ever hear someone with a Canoe or Kayak bemoan about Busting Out Another Thousand?
I caught a lot of bass out of a canoe in high school and college. Some of the best fishing times of my life....FWIW. I was NOT flush with cash during those years. But I was able to fish and pay for school. I never had to worry about storing it.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Get a kayak. Can fish the big lake and inland lakes and everything in between including rivers. Good starter kayak will run you about $300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I will say this about that....
Although boating does provide a way to get to where the fish are they are a responsibility themselves. Upkeep, license, equipment, trailer (license), registration, winterizing, storage, batteries... the list will continue. Not trying to talk you out of it, just tossing out a few things to ponder.
As far as getting at the fish, when I started I first got my feet wet (sorry, couldn't resist) with a float tube. It was amazing! I would do it again in a heartbeat. The Fishing Addict mentioned a kayak. Very popular these days and there are some great ones out there.
Whatever you choose enjoy yourself and stay safe. Invest in a good PFD and wear it. Here's why: https://www.wired2fish.com/tournament-fishing/scary-boat-accident-in-fishing-tournament/

Anyway, have fun! See you on the water!
Al


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW, everything I've hyped about canoes also applies to Kayaks.....although it's easier loading a Kayak by yourself than a canoe.
My point being that both canoes and kayaks are in a different, lesser price point than a boat. 
Would I trade my Fish Hawk for a canoe? No way. Not in a million years.
But...when I was younger and tight on cash, my Michicraft canoe served me and my friends very well. I still have it, actually. Bought it from the Backpackers Shop in 1988. It's lasted longer than Def Leppard and Duran Duran.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

heres some thought, look at some 14 ftrs v alum with a 10 hp and maybe a 40 lb electric. it will get you into the boating world and you can grow as your skills grow. that size is a great stsrter . boating is like driving lots of stuff to know..whatever you decide dont jump on a junker , good boaters take care of there boats, your butt depends on it , and anybody with you.. then take a boating courseit will be your pride and joy . and your boats will get bigger with experience.. you can mold your fishing plat form into whatever feels good.. and always have the safety gear. learn trailering , know your engine on the boat , oil , lower unit , gas mix ratios for 2 strokes, batts for the electric motor. your gonna have a ball buddy. oh yeah a good fish finder lol i like garmins myself. dont buy a junker .....your catch rate will grow like weeds lol


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

There is also a very nice looking 14 1/2 ft star craft with a 9.9 with 15 hp, carb on ogf marketplace. Has a cover, live wells, steering console, a lot of storage. It looks pretty wide. $2500. 
You should look around and learn all you can about different styles, sizes and prices before buying.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I will say this about that....
> Although boating does provide a way to get to where the fish are they are a responsibility themselves. Upkeep, license, equipment, trailer (license), registration, winterizing, storage, batteries... the list will continue. Not trying to talk you out of it, just tossing out a few things to ponder.
> As far as getting at the fish, when I started I first got my feet wet (sorry, couldn't resist) with a float tube. It was amazing! I would do it again in a heartbeat. The Fishing Addict mentioned a kayak. Very popular these days and there are some great ones out there.
> Whatever you choose enjoy yourself and stay safe. Invest in a good PFD and wear it. Here's why: https://www.wired2fish.com/tournament-fishing/scary-boat-accident-in-fishing-tournament/
> ...


That was a eye opening video. What I found interesting was how many boats went past the boaters in distress.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MY first 'craft' was a Sportspal canoe. I did Strip mines, small slow Rivers & small lakes.
Then I got a 12' Aluminum with a 9.9,,,, That didn't last long.
Then in 1980 I bought a 16' Mirrowcraft Lake Fisherman,,,, a WIDE deep-v with a 40hp. (I wish it had 1' deeper sides, like a 'Lund', but LUND was twice the price! ;>)
This boat has been awesome. It's seen the Oh River & tribs. Moggy, Berlin, Milton, Shanango,,,, & many of Skeeter's 3' white-caps,,,,,,,,,,,, & From Western Erie to Geneva to Erie Pa. 
It's FANTASTIC for in & around ALL of the Erie breakwalls, & up all of the feeder rivers for your 'SMALLIES' & 'EYES',,, plus steelhead, panfish & cats,,, that are easily/ safely obtainable!
AND,,, if you ever want to 'road-trip' to the SALT OBX, or the GULF bays & inlets,,,, IT'S got you covered! AND you can pull it up ON SHORE, just about anywhere. (you'll see,,, that's very important! lol,,, )

SO,,,, If you want maximum versatility & NOT BREAK THE BANK,,,,,,,,
Take your time & Look around for a GOOD, used, NO FRILLS 16'-18' DEEP-V.
You won't be sorry.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The boat Doboy has in the last pic is pretty close to what I mentioned. For me, a bow casting platform with a foot controlled trolling motor would be important. Also, side console steering w/o a center (rowboat style) seat adds to the versatility on small lakes. Seat bases with a simple 3/4" pins is what I prefer. They are inexpensive & allow you to move the seats around easily for whatever the day holds. I fish inland lakes a great deal of the time & this describes how both of my aluminum boats are configured. (18' Alumacraft & a 17' flat bottom jon boat). Mike


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I wish I could post pictures...and may later...but 1977 Sylvan Seaman 14 foot with 1976 35 HP evinrude...this boat is wider than your average 14, rated for 40 hp. I can drift fish for walleyes on erie with it on a decent day, and it does everything else well enough, replaced the rotted floor boards with double epoxy coated 3/4 ply, new carpet, side console, remote set-up, pour in 4 lb high density closed cell foam underneath floor for support and flotation. whole set-up is 1200 lbs, batteries, trolling motor, fuel tank, coolers, and boat on trailer. Completely open floor plan, no benches, dog can sleep while drifting on erie...Keep in mind what you are taking on, driveway or garage space in parents house, 50$ on license registration tags each year, unless you buy a new or good used motor, you will have repairs, and that is in both money and your time. It's a good way to learn about responsibility and parting with cash in exchange for a great hobby. I would say, a 14 foot boat with a good johnny/evinrude 25 hp isnt a bad place to start. Also, plan on spending 500$ or more on a good fishfinder with gps, sidescan etc. and another 3-4 on a newer trolling motor...A fishfinder, and a quality one at that with a big enough screen (7 inch minimum) is an incredibly useful tool and with speed up your learning curve and success dramatically. If you can afford a fancy foot control trolling motor, you can reverse a transom mount and turn it into a hand controlled front mount pretty easily (my route). Overall, have fun and enjoy your hunt, you are sure to have good memories in your boat, and maybe one or two experiences that are scary but good, with failing electronic parts on older motors. 
Oh by the way, put together a proper safety kit with flares, flags, signals and everything else required by law, take the time to know your motor's habits, maybe how to tune it a little if it is older..etc.
Good luck!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

His thread has moved to the boats and motors section, also now he is considering a canoe or a kayak not a boat now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Snag, I saw that but felt that my comments were more pertinent to the original thread. Plenty of options for the OP to consider. Never owner a yak but a SOT would be a great choice IMO. Mike


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

i started with a 14 ft boat fished inland lakes a lot loved it mostly fished pymatuning all the time. Then i bought a 16 ft monark with a 9.9 then put a 25 hp on it so i could fish erie when the lake was 1 ft or less. But I only fished for perch close to shore and bass. I still have the 16 ft and is good condition but dnt use it much. Then I bought a 18 ft Starcraft 90 hp. for 3500.00 used it for 5 yrs on erie but wanted something bigger and more horse power.Then I start fishing and trolling for walleye. So then i bought a new boat a 196 FM Starcraft with a 150 4 stroke. I told people i would never buy a boat like that but once you start fishing Erie you get the bug bad. So it was all in little steps I always bought what I could afford at the time. So have fun with what ever you buy. This all over in 30 yrs of fishing for me ..good luck.


----------



## bigredz71 (Feb 27, 2015)

David Coleman said:


> I’m 16 and would like to get more into fishing. Currently I just wade, which is fun and all but I’d like to get a boat. Are those aluminum V utility boats worth it? What kind of boat should I look for?


Hey there! I just saw a 12ft v Bottom boat with a trailer on Letgo for $300. Akron Canton area.


----------



## bigredz71 (Feb 27, 2015)

My buddy has a 14 ft Crestliner with a Johnson 28 spl tiller, also has controls for remote,tank and fuel line. Solid boat flat floor plenty of storage,2 custom built seats. $1100 OBO. It's also on Letgo


----------



## Big Jaws (Mar 15, 2018)

Dave, I think it’s great you are able to purchase a boat on your own and want to get more into fishing. All of the advice from the posts are good advice and I’m sure you’ll make a good choice and be successful with your purchase. Now, I know I don’t have to tell you this because you are obviously a smart young man, but I’m going to tell you anyway...please whenever you’re on your “new” boat wear a PFD. There are are several styles that are very functional for fishing and very cool looking. Get the best one you can...and wear it!


----------

